# Headphone replacement cables for Sennheiser HD-650



## PhoebeFairchild

I did a couple of searches on the forums and I need help with getting more solid information and reviews about two specific headphone replacement cables for the Sennheiser HD-650 headphones.
   
  Hopefully, I will receive a UPS delivery by the end of this week for a like new pair of used Sennheiser HD-650 headphones with the stock cable and an older version of the Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable.
   
  I am interested in getting the Cardas headphone replacement cable for my Sennheiser HD-650 headphones because I have Cardas Golden Reference Power and Interconnects RCA in my audio system. I am thinking that the Cardas headphone replacement cable will provide better synergy for my audio system.
   
  I used to own the Sennheiser HD-600 headphones with the older blue Cardas headphone replacement cable. That was years ago and I remember that I liked the sound, but my audio system is far superior today.
   
  I plan to use my headphones and the cables at home exclusively.
   
  What do people who own either or both the Moon Audio and Cardas headphone replacement cables think?
   
  Would it be considered a fair trade to trade in the Moon Audio Blue Dragon for the Cardas headphone replacement cable if I were to post a classified on Head-Fi?
   
  I know that there is no such thing as one being vastly superior to the other one because we are talking about listening preferences, but it seems like the Cardas headphone replacement cable enhances the basic sound signature of the Sennheiser HD-650 headphones while the Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable adds a noticeable amount of bass and warmth in the mid range based on some of my searches. I want to use an aftermarket headphone replacement cable that does not significantly alter the sonic signature of the Sennheiser HD-650 headphones. Which one do you think that I should wind up going for?
   
  Thank you.


----------



## ManAtWork

I have Moon Audio Black Dragon (but not Blue Dragon, sorry) and Cardas replacement cables for my HD650. Cardas is the one I keep it be connected finally, it comes with traditional Cardas house sound, warm, balanced, relaxing; which most of others failed. BTW, I have a pair of Golden Reference between my DAC and headphone amplifier as well.


----------



## fradoca

I have purchased a balanced cable with cryoparts xlrs for my sennheiser hd 650.This is definitely the best cable i've ever tried with my headphone.It really unleash all the potential of the hd 650.I have defoamed both drivers  The hd 650 has just glorious sound now. I come from the pro audio world.I'm a mastering engineer.I do believe that cables make a difference.I've tried a lot of headphones aftermarket cables.Really. Even if now i've upgraded to hd800 this is definetely the best of the bunch! So to all the people that own a hd650 or hd 600 please do yourself a favour:Get a whiplash twag v2 cable for your headphones. You won't regret it.Highly recommended!! Note: I am not paid or in any way affiliated with Whiplash audio. cheers


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

The Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable for my Sennheiser HD-650 headphones is pretty nice. It looks good and it has nice build quality. I tried swapping out the stock cable and the Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable and it is a pretty noticeable difference. The stock cable sounds very good. It takes the basic sound of the Sennheiser HD-650 headphones and it does nothing wrong. Perhaps the only thing that I can attribute to the stock cable is that it does not reveal the full musical information from my CDs or .FLAC files. The Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable is much nicer. It is warmer with smoother transients and it has excellent tonal balance and coherence. Nothing is out of line with this cable. The bass, mid range, and treble sound perfect with no obvious coloration. The sound stage is full and deeply layered. There is greater resolution and detail retrieval with the Blue Dragon cable. In other words, music sounds natural and vivid with the Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable. I like it a lot.
   
  I am thinking about getting myself a used Cardas headphone replacement cable eventually since I have Cardas Golden Reference Power and Interconnects. It would be a lot of fun to swap cables and to keep an inventory of high end aftermarket cables available for my Sennheiser HD-650 headphones in the future.
   
  I think that these cables help me to tune the music and they are really just that: fine tuning. They do not change the basic sound of the Sennheiser HD-650 headphones dramatically, but they do sound distinct. I can tell the difference between the stock cable and Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable immediately.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I have to reverse myself here. I now prefer the stock cable over the Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable. The stock cable is very good. It preserves the original sound performance of my Sennheiser HD-650 headphones. I will complete a classified next Tuesday in which I will buy a used Cardas headphone replacement cable from another Head-Fi member and I expect to receive delivery of my Cardas cable by the end of next week. I am really highly anticipating its arrival. I am pretty sure that it will be a perfect match for my high end audio system because I already have Cardas Golden Reference Power and Interconnects. The Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable sounds good, but it does not have the bass texture and power compared to the Cardas cable. The mid range is harmonically rich, but it lacks enough warmth that I strongly prefer that I am expecting to listen to with the Cardas cable. The treble is well extended and clear, but it could use some more air.
   
  I have been swapping out the stock cable with the Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable for the past several days and I can clearly hear the differences. I plan to do the same with the Cardas cable once I get it at the end of next week.
   
  My intention is to place a for sale classified to sell my Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable for a low price. I just want to get rid of it. It does not go far enough to wow me and I think that it is a mismatch with my high end audio system because it lacks the warmth, resolution, detail, and clarity that I have spent a lot of money and research to hone into my system. It has to go.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

My Cardas headphone replacement cable will be delivered to my home via US Postal Service Express mail on March 14th, 2012 by 12:00 PM EST. It is in Waltham, MA 02451 right now.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I just got my Cardas cable for my Sennheiser HD-650 headphones. I plugged them in and I am playing Ke$ha's Animal CD and I am able to hear a stereo sound. I like the Cardas cable much better than the Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable for my Sennheiser HD-650 headphones, but it is too premature to write a mini review with comparisons. The Cardas house sound is in full force with my high end audio system. Cables do matter. I will let them burn in for one week before I write a mini review.


----------



## clarknova

Quote: 





phoebefairchild said:


> I just got my Cardas cable for my Sennheiser HD-650 headphones. I plugged them in and I am playing Ke$ha's Animal CD and I am able to hear a stereo sound. I like the Cardas cable much better than the Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable for my Sennheiser HD-650 headphones, but it is too premature to write a mini review with comparisons. The Cardas house sound is in full force with my high end audio system. Cables do matter. I will let them burn in for one week before I write a mini review.


 


  Wait , cables have a burn in period?


----------



## superliu

Did you try Zu Mobius before? I have this combo and i have to say that it is really really good. Everything is just better. I AB'ed several times and I can never go back to my stock cable.


----------



## palchiu

Stay away from Oyaide's upgrade cable.
   
  Silver Dragon is nice choice for HD650


----------



## muzic4life

Hi guys. Just wanna share my new cable impression with you  i just received it yesterday from my frriend. He made the cable. The cable is using mogami w3106 with neutrik XLR 4pin and also cable adapters 6.3mm jack and balance rsa jack. I did comparison with alo silver cable using single ended. Surprisingly...changes in sound is easier noticeable with mogami 3106. Comparing both cables to the stock.....w3106 gives more cleaner sound. The bass is deeper and the mids seems to be more forward by just a bit. Treble is about the same. Overall i hear music separation is better especially with faster pace music. With Alo cable...1st thing i noticed is the bass impact seems loose a bit of impact. Is like tighten up a bit. The mids is smooter so does the highs. But to notice this difference..i had to go above my regular level listening and must be in the quiter room. I listen a lot of jazz and easy genre..so Alo silver cable actually is more to my liking. But w3106 is really worth to consider IMHO. I can get more meaty sound. Feels like more body to the sound. Not to mention deeper bass and also the price is so much cheaper than alo silver. Actually i like w3106 sound. I hope my sharing can help someone of choosing their new cable. Cheers.


----------

